# I love you, Internet. I love you so much... (don't fear! It's an introduction topic)



## Dessie (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello, everyone! Dessie, 17 year old.
I'm a proud INFJ 

I always thought that there was something wrong with me for being the way I am, or that there wasn't a sinlg person I could relate to. Turns out I was completely wrong! even if this is the rarest type... yay us! 
The title of my thread expresses this. Once again, I love you, Internet.

I scored INFJ in nearly all the tests I took, and I was amazed at how much I relate to this type (even if I show INTP tendencies sometimes... but I believe we all share a bit of everything, no?). And then, I came accross this beautiful site. Genius idea, I must say, to make a forum of personality types. Real fun and helpful for self-discovering, which I am very interested in. Especially at my age, when career choices and personal talents are so important! I still haven't found my path, you see...

Can't wait to meet people here


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Dessie and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGFOuSaYN1w



Again, welcome to our forum Dessie. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I love INFJs! I can relate to them very well!
And they're the only people besides other ENFPs who are as open minded about the paranormal as I am...atleast the ones I've met...not to sound weird >.<
Welcome to the forum! It's awesome to be able to talk (chat...whatever) with other people who know how you think
*huggles*


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Queenie, you make me giggle.

Welcome new INFJ. Enjoy the cafe.  (the first time I typed that, it said cage...)


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum - glad to see that you've found something to relate to.


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

Welcome to the cafe. :happy:

And as for you being weird or anything like that, INFJs are awesome. I mean, really, who doesn't like INFJs? No one, that's who.:tongue:


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to the cafe! :happy:


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

I love youuu!! INFJs are so awesome!! My mom is one, and she's the most amazing person and the best mom in the world. She gets very misunderstood sometimes and it hurts her feelings because she's a very sensitive person, but at the same time she's a total lioness and doesn't let anything stand in her way! 
If you're still looking for careers, you might want to consider career counselor. I hear INFJs are most talented at that job. Either way, you should do something where people seek you, and appreciate the hard work you do for them. Don't go into teaching! My mom is a teacher and she's over 50 now and looking for new possibilities. 

Anyways welcome to the forum! :happy:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Crystall said:


> I love youuu!! INFJs are so awesome!! My mom is one, and she's the most amazing person and the best mom in the world. She gets very misunderstood sometimes and it hurts her feelings because she's a very sensitive person, but at the same time she's a total lioness and doesn't let anything stand in her way!
> If you're still looking for careers, you might want to consider career counselor. I hear INFJs are most talented at that job. Either way, you should do something where people seek you, and appreciate the hard work you do for them. Don't go into teaching! My mom is a teacher and she's over 50 now and looking for new possibilities.
> 
> Anyways welcome to the forum! :happy:


 My mom's an INFJ also! SHe's actually looking into becoming a counselor hehe


----------



## UncertainSomething (Feb 17, 2010)

Welcome Dessie, good to see that you found the cafe, it's a very interesting place. Looking forward to seeing you around and reading your posts :happy:


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. roud:


----------



## Dessie (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome!

I should say some other stuff about myself xD.

I'm too quiet! I can write a book about what I did some seconds ago (even if all I did was sitting here), but it would be kinda difficult for me to actually say it.
Sometimes I just don't feel like talking (and I simply can't) when everyone else is chatting away, and they're like "uh... talk?", to which I respond "well... why don't you tell me something about you ?", "uh... you don't talk. Silence is evil. _You're weird_." Great part of my childhood was something like that. I want a world where it's normal and acceptable for someone to be quiet and shy! But most people have told me that it is "wrong" to be like that, and that I _have _to change myself. 
I'm still working on the "accepting yourself" part, but I'm much happier now that I know I'm not a hopeless case xD.

Good Lord, there are so many things I'd love to say about my issues dealing with people xD. One of the main reasons I'm here :tongue:


----------



## UncertainSomething (Feb 17, 2010)

Well Dessie maybe you'd like to check out the INFJ part of the cafe, some of these things you mention are discussed in depth in that particular corner of the cafe..... I completely understand where you're coming from with the sit and say nothing but could write a book about it thing :laughing:


----------

